# Recall



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

200,000 Nissan vehicles recalled due to sensory problem
680News staff, with a report from The Associated Press | Wednesday, October 15th, 2008 2:49 pm Nissan Motor Co. has recalled more than 200,000 vehicles sold in several countries, including Canada.

The problem is a sensor system that could prevent the car's passenger side airbag from deploying under certain conditions.

It also involves 2007-2008 model years of the Infiniti E-X-35, G-35 Sedan, G-37 and the Nissan 350-Z, Murano and Rogue.

A Nissan spokesman said there have been no injuries or crashes.

Most of the recalled vehicles are in the United States; others are in Canada, Mexico, Puerto Rico and the Persian Gulf.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great! Another damn recall for us to deal with at the dealership!...


----------

